
Show HN: Fuet, simple and fast template compiler for Vue.js - jvanveen
https://github.com/wearespindle/fuet
======
sotaan
Your README don't explain how I can/should integrate it in an existing Vue
project. Let's say I use the webpack-simple template to scaffold my project...
I really would like to give it a try

